# program for finding maximum n minimum in javascript arrays?



## clerkman1612 (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to know about a program which find itself the maximum and minimum numbers in data of arrays(JavaScript)? I m using adobe dreamweaver.
I m very confused. Plz tell me.
take example
var a = new Array
a[0]=1
a[1]=2
a[2]=3
a[3]=4
a[4]=5

now here we have to find what is maximum and mininum no in this arrays?
Obviously answer is 5 and 1 respectively.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 25, 2011)

```
Array.prototype.max = function() {
var max = this[0];
var len = this.length;
for (var i = 1; i < len; i++) if (this[i] > max) max = this[i];
return max;
}

Array.prototype.min = function() {
var min = this[0];
var len = this.length;
for (var i = 1; i < len; i++) if (this[i] < min) min = this[i];
return min;
}
```

OR


```
Array.prototype.max = function(){
	return Math.max.apply({},this)
}

Array.prototype.min = function(){
	return Math.min.apply({},this)
}
```

Call the functions using...

```
alert(a.max());
```
where a is your array...


----------

